# zymol questions



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

hi guy's

i was just wondering.. 
how many ml or oz are there in the normal range waxe? (carbon / creame)

and how good are they?

how long do they last?

how "hard" is it?

or is it just another overpriced, nothing really special wax?

i really think of buying creame, but don't know how long it lasts, and how much there's in the bottle,

or are there any waxes that are better for the money (it's about 50 pounds here i think)

thanks for the help guys

never tried a more expensive wax..
i own the dodo rubbish boys (juiced and original), as most expensive


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

aron147 said:


> hi guy's
> 
> i was just wondering..
> how many ml or oz are there in the normal range waxe? (carbon / creame)
> ...


All of the 'main range' waxes are 8 oz (US), which is roughly 236ml.

As for your other questions, unfortunately I can't help, as I've yet to use either Carbon or Creame. I believe Viper owns and uses Carbon though, so hopefully he will be along to offer his thoughts on the wax shortly.

HTH


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmmm.... how good are they? ... well, lets get one thing on the table... if you are looking for miracles in the looks department, dont expect any wax to simply deliver this irrespective of price. The looks come almost entirely from the prep work you do, and to this end you can then top with a far cheaper wax and see equivalent results in terms of looks... I read a lot about the various look enhancements from waxes, but in honesty I am yet to really see anything tenable on very well prepped paint so focus on your prep stage 

As for durability, which is a measureble difference between waxes, Zymol tend to perform very well on this front.. Glasur for example is one that for me always lasts very well, certianly better on average than its main competition (Best of Show and Supernatural)... indeed, if I was buying a boutique wax, it would be a Zymol one I would go for after pretty extensive testing and playing around with them. But the real question is whether or not I would buy a boutique wax, and ultimately I dont really see a need - Collinite 476S or Meguiars #16 last just as long as many Zymol, Swissvax etc waxes, are just as nice to use (with the exception they dont smell of fruit), but are much less expensive. Perhaps they dont have the "feel good factor" of having spent £££ on a wax for your car, but in terms of measureable performance, they are just as good if not better than more expensive waxes (in my humble opinion, of course).


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

the whole "prep is everything" part, i know that, and my prep work is okay!

(have a rotary + d/a some polishes, and know how to work with them)

as for the second part, i'm looking for that feeling!

i can see difference between dodo rubbish juiced edition , and , 'poorboys natty's

glasur and such are way out of reach.. 

i'm looking for an entry level zymol wax (carbon or creame)

just to see what zymol has to offer, the fact i get 15% off, helps a bit


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you've got £50 (or thereabouts) to spend, I'd consider Dodo Juice Supernatural. It's a great wax and only slightly above your budget at £52.99 (currently on special offer at Monza).


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried carbon , concourse glasur and destiny 
carbon my favourite wax easy on easy off i like this wax on light and dark colours very easy to use bring nice shine sheeting water very fast such as estate glaze range .

special wax such as concourse or glasur bring more gloss and the durability very strong 3-5 months . 

IMHO no need to go to higher level ..glasur and concourse bring great result . 
and try the sample kit before you going to buy.. big pot .


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

i'm from holland, so i pay a ****load of money on postage,
and the supernatural costs here about 90 pounds, and the wooden about 130 pounds

so they are quite a bit more expensive.

and i like to try something else..

on the "wanted" list, there's zymol creme.
but also wolfgang fuzion (it's 170, but it's got a free refill, i can get a full, new single tub of 8oz for roughly the same prize as zymol creme)

for all the guy's tried it,
how "hard" of soft is it?

anything i can compare it? soft like pb natty's? or hard as rubbish original?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Carbon very soft wax such as glasur and destiny and i think creame very soft also .
and concourse very hard wax . what is the colour of your car ?




.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Postage to Holland should be about £5 - thats all we'd charge anyway on any tub of wax, and do stock Creame. So I think you can look at UK prices and not feel that being in Holland is going to cost much extra.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

@maximilan
it's a mid green mica / metallic paint

actually, it costs the same
incl postage..
but quite strangely, 5 pounds of shipping from uk to holland, vs 7 pounds of shipping from holland to holland..

but thanks anyhow..

i think i have to sleep over a night or soo.
but really considering buying creame


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Agree with everything above, and yes I do own Carbon and have done since roughly 2002. Now I'm not in a position to offer anything of worth about durability as for those 7 years, I've only ever used it on my garage queen, which leads such a pampered existance you wouldn't believe it  :lol:

That said, I find it a joy to use, it's simplicity itself to work with, it's still the best smelling wax I've ever tried, and in my case, it's also trim friendly, and having a lot of unpainted plastic on the car, that's a bonus for me. I can assume that Creame is basically the same in these areas, but not having used it couldn't say for certain, but I'd take a guess it didn't differ that much from Carbon.

Yes, 95%+ of the looks is down to what's been down before a wax gets anywhere the car, and yes there are waxes in and around the price point that are arguable longer lasting and better value and so on. But if you're after the extra indefinable element that sometimes a wax from a premium brand gives (even at the bottom rung of its range), and the feel good factor of owning and using it, which let's not loose sight of the fact that for many, this is an important element of detailing, then I'd buy Carbon again in a second


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

concours rocks , just say stuff it , its christmas and buy a pot.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

@viper

thats where im looking for..
durability wise, i have collinite 845, and fk1000p.

i just want a simple to apply, good smelling wax, so i think i'm getting somewhere!

@vxrmar

noo mate, i'm sorry, but i really can't do that, i will not only loose a lot of money (something i dont really care about) but i also lose my girlfriend, and she give's me more than a protected car, if she didn't mind..
i already had concours:thumb: and some...

plus, this month i already bought alot of kit (d/a / polishes / autobrite hd lance / pad's / mf's / goodie's like apc, end november i bought a gallon wolfgang autobathe )

so for now. good is good.. and i've got another 6 waxes


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

aron147 said:


> for all the guy's tried it,
> how "hard" of soft is it?
> 
> anything i can compare it? soft like pb natty's? or hard as rubbish original?


Creme, Carbon, Glasur and Concours are all much softer than Original Edition. :thumb:


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

@rubbishboy

i don't think the aren't any EXISTING waxes, that are HARDER than you're rubbish original?

but, original edition, is a great wax.. only applying it, must be done as the book sayes, otherwise:wave:


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

just became the owner of a pot..

going for carbon, somebody offered me a full, sealed pot of carbon+hd cleanse (250ml) for about 45 / 50 pounds,

not a bad deal i think?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Carbon good choice if you looking for deep warmer shine with best clarity and average durability i can but carbon and meguiars nxt wax on same level . BTW did you see zymol holiday sample kit 1# contain 2 o.z each one carbon , concourse ,titanium .

but if you looking for hi gloss great pure reflection very wet look Raceglaze 55 great option and the durability very good also the smell like strawberry and i like to use my hand when apply RG55 . try rg55 sample pot 5 pounds only. 
i would advice for samples such as dodojuice, raceglaze 55 both come with reasonable prices before invest your money in something you personally might not like the look.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

the holiday sample's are nice!
but i can buy an 8oz pot of carbon, AND an 8oz pot titanium, for the same price as the sample kit 1..

so i think the're quite expensive.

also, i fear of trying concourse, i know i'm gonna like it, even if it sucks..
it's just that i'm a very into the name's / status.

that's why i dont buy the samples, and i got a good deal on the carbon, saving almost 33% on resellers price, so it's worth to take a peek into the world of zymol..

i already tried raceglaze 42, but it didn't gave me a "wow" feeling, yet to try the 55, wich is currently on offer here


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

aron147 said:


> i already tried raceglaze 42, but it didn't gave me a "wow" feeling, yet to try the 55, wich is currently on offer here


Not tried raceglaze 42 but raceglaze55 give me a "wow" feeling . after i tried raceglaze 55 i think buy sampel of raceglaze 42 ... do you have any picture rg42 ?

if you looking for waxes can give you " WoW" feeling 
P21s , souveran , victoria red:argie: , raceglaze 55


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

aron147 said:


> the holiday sample's are nice!
> but i can buy an 8oz pot of carbon, AND an 8oz pot titanium, for the same price as the sample kit 1..
> 
> so i think the're quite expensive.


Not too sure how that works... Carbon is £50 and Titanium £70.. Sampler Kit 1 costs £99 ??



Becky


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Zymol Europe said:


> Not too sure how that works... Carbon is £50 and Titanium £70.. Sampler Kit 1 costs £99 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Becky


For some people, 100 pounds is still a significant cash outlay for wax even though the bundle is a better bargain than when they are bought individually.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Zymol Europe said:


> Not too sure how that works... Carbon is £50 and Titanium £70.. Sampler Kit 1 costs £99 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Becky


Becky are these the detail wax sized pots or the larger ones?


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Marc,

They are the 2oz pots, same size as Detail Wax.

Kind regards,

Becky


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

becky,

sample 1 (holiday sampler) is 136.85

i payed 60 euro for carbon+250ml hd cleanse
he offered me creame for 75 euro, or 95 with 250ml hd cleanse.

so for 135 euro, i can get 1 full carbon 8oz, AND 1 full titanium 8oz, AND i then have 250ml of hd cleanse..

so that's why i dont get the holiday sampler:thumb:

but.. just received carbon, smells lovely, is soft, and melts in my hand..
already like it, hd cleanse is like a chocolate milkshake:lol:

picture time!!










the green sprayer is filled with meg's apc 4:1, the blue and white are applicator's HUGE mf one's
the blue bottle is a rain repellant, the green bottle is a glass scrub cleanser, like autoglym glass polish, but then better


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations aron :thumb: 
i saw many pics of carbon pot i dont know why my 4 o.z carbon formula is very dark blue ?!

aron can you open pot and take zoom picture ...i love carbon smell:argie:


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

bit out of focus..

its strange, it looks quite firm, rub youre finger over it, and it become's, like an oil..

smell is awesome! real strong coconut like smell..
the hd cleanse smells like chocolate milkshake, dont know what to think about it..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

nice blue colour of carbon my carbon pot very dark . i cant show now 
the picture of my pot because i gave my friend to try but i found this picture









BTW use damp pad not wet with hd-cleanse because hd-cleanse dry so fast .


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

aron147 said:


> becky,
> 
> sample 1 (holiday sampler) is 136.85
> 
> ...


Aaron can send send me a link to where you bought all this at this price?


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

those prices are from a guy, who lives near me,

the normal prices are @ www.waxandshine.nl

they give 15 percent off now.

prices will be (in euro's)

creame / carbon / japon / saab are: 53 euro

glasur 106.20

titanium 75.85

concourse 182.00

the guy i bought it from, ran out, will get new stock this summer, imports it from usa, his dad live's there, but he kinda want's to stay low, because he's not an official reseller

but still sampler 1 is 135, titanium and carbon together are: 128.20, still cheaper.. 
only i don't have hd cleanse.

hd cleanse will go for 27.63 (thats a LOt of money, for a paint cleanser)


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

maxi milan

how big are those zymol's on the right?
are they 8oz?? they look smaller?



MAXI-MILAN said:


> nice blue colour of carbon my carbon pot very dark . i cant show now
> the picture of my pot because i gave my friend to try but i found this picture
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

yes aron smaller the size of zymol sample pots is 4 o.z this size came with old kit in the past not avaliable now .


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

aron147 said:


> as for the second part, i'm looking for that feeling!


I have not read through post but if you want that feeling then buy Raceglaze 55 the best value for money wax out there.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

@maxi-milan (my brothers name is milan )

the sksk1 set? with the plastic suitcase..
those where nice!! awesome! and great vallue (too bad they stopped selling them, but i can imagina why they did)

@ultimate shine
i tried 42, but.. didn't like it THAT much.. quite firm to buff off (wasn't over apply-ing) gave streak's..

i will try 55 sometime.. but not for now.. 

the first thing i want to try is zymol carbon, wich i own now..
the next wax purchase will be wolfgang fuzion.. i know a couple of people that really like it! and its about 60 euro/55 pounds for a full pot (8oz)


before i will do another wax purchase, i wanna buy a new rotary, my local go-to shop is trying one now, isn't release, but there's 1 prototype..
looks great, quite small, about 2 kilo's so even lighter than the shinex, stable rpm's.. will cost next to nothing (compared to the milwaukee / makita / shinex)
and some new pad's..
AND i want to have some gallon's since i'm getting crazy of getting ripped of by the prices of 500ml packages..

anyhow.. gone CRAZY offtopic.. again..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm surprised Titanium hasn't had more of a mention in this thread..

It has a higher white carnauba content, which I believe gives a cleaner finish over yellow, I believe white is also more durable..

I'm sure some will come along and prove me wrong..

I am willing to let some one use both my Carbon and titanium if they are local to try them both..

I currently have half Titanium and half Dodo SN on my car, 5 weeks at the mo, and in this weather, will see how it performs after all the snow and ice has gone, won't get to clean my car now untill after Christmas..


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Sample kit is sold out.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

at sometime, i am probably going to buy other zymol waxes..
my own thought was to go creame, but then i got a GREAT offer, one i couldn't resist, on carbon..
so that's why.

for a more longlasting approach, i own fk1000p / collinite 845 / wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant..

in the summer i was regularly, so i dont really care about long protection


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

In the summer , i like p21s wax easy on easy off bring hi gloss very wet look .but the durability 3-4 washes only but enjoy re-wax with p21s .


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish my sample kit would turn up people are allready selling them on fleabay.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

just a small kick.

have anyone tried to apply carbon with the d/a??


----------

